# Home Farm (AKA Foxlease Farm) - Hampshire - July 2014



## brickworx (Jul 15, 2014)

First post for me on Derelict Places, here goes:

As far as previous visits go, 'Home Farm (aka Fox Lease Farm)' part of 'Minley Manor' looked pretty much untouched. A quick search revealed a report by 'WhoDaresWins' from whom I stole a little info below (cheers mate!). It was a needed steal as the facts within said info come 'straight from the horses mouth' in that they came direct from someone with strong connections to the farm itself.

Access was easy as and I spent a good,long day in here, stopping for a bit of lunch and exploring the entire place completely un-disturbed on a beautiful sunny day....happy times. 

The whole place is pretty mashed up, with the living quarters in the worst shape through a mix of fire (why do people burn houses? although I like the look of burnt houses tbh!) and natural decay and I was glad of my hard hat considering the state of it...all good though, no accidents on this day although lots of beam walking skillz required!

It really doesn't take long for mother nature to take hold and she has throughout the site. Lots of areas take the appearance of mini-jungles, with foliage spilling through walls and windows and trees powering skyward inside once busy buildings. There's not much going on inside the structures in the way of items etc but still plenty to see around the place in terms of destrcution, decay, nature and architecture.

*The History:*
A classic example of a country estate with buildings and a designed landscape forming an integral composition reflecting late C19 taste. Minley Manor and its pleasure grounds laid out by Robert T Veitch and his landscaper F W Meyer in the 1880s form the centrepiece to the estate. This followed an earlier phase of planting undertaken by James Veitch in the 1860s. The western half of the estate is criss-crossed by a network of drives and tracks radiating from Fleet Lodge, one of which leads to *Home Farm* (a model farm built to the design of Arthur Castings in 1900) situated 500m south-east of the Manor.

*(Stolen info from insider!):*
''I saw your post a couple of months ago when trying to find out what had happened (if anything) to the farm where my aunt It made me very sad to see the place, how it has fallen into disrepair and is sat empty and unloved in your pictures but I can help to answer some of your questions..........

My aunt moved into no. 17 home farm about 30 years ago where she used to run a riding school. On the farm there were sheep and cattle, some agricultural land a few pigs, and the area in front of the house was home to chicken and ducks and for a couple of years a pair of geese, the male of which was a real ruffian who would attack anyone who was foolish to get to close to him. The stables mainly housed liveries and cattle but the stalls you show in the pictured subtitled old stables was home to a riding school. I spent many happy years as a child and into the beginning of the adult life at the farm riding the horses and playing with the animals. We had family gatherings and Christmas's and the like in the house. The place is always full of good memories for me. 

I spent many days and nights in no.17 and never came across anything in the house and on the farm which would make me think it was haunted as is rumoured..... I have spoken to my aunt and she says that she never saw or heard anything to make her think the place was haunted and trust me she would have said something if she did (you should here the shriek that comes out of her if she spots a rat!). The place was quite drafty though but in an old house kind of way rather than a spooky house kind of way''


So, onto the pics - full slideshow available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645772238862/show/



Front by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


TidyTidy by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


KillersRoom by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


WoordWorx by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


NotOpened by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManInBuiltWithCraft by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Timeless by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Creepy2 by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


LoveStairs by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Caned by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ISlowedHerDown by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ShelfDecay by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


TreeUp by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Thanks for Looking

Brickworx


----------



## krela (Jul 15, 2014)

Great photos. I love model farms, they're fascinating.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks man. Appreciated.

Question on Model farms if I may? Do you know what that means ie: the 'model' bit....I wondered when I saw that.


----------



## krela (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah, it was the victorian model of a perfectly designed farm in terms of layout, fixtures and fittings, etc etc. It's really the first true attempt at organised and researched welfare and efficiency in agriculture in the modern era.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks mate... Nice bit of info.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 15, 2014)

first shot rather splendid - the way you have done it, is not something we see alot of, but its nicely done an perfect for an opening photo.
Really liking your style of shots!!! be proud of this mate


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks man.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 16, 2014)

Loving those shots with the half black and white ripped photos! And i really like that staircase shot. Excellent


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 16, 2014)

Great photos & report really imformative.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks chaps, nice here innit?!


----------



## Dugie (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice report. Love the first image cracking opener if you ask me.

Dugie


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Cheers mate, I found some old pics as part of my prep for the visit and it just came to me. Hard to get right though perspective wise....let alone unsteady hands!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 16, 2014)

Some great well thought out images there mate. Like you style, and preparation for this explore. Looks like you had some quality light to play with also.

Cracking 1st report...... Look forward to seeing more from ya


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Mr Hill.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 19, 2014)

Updated to FLickr!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 19, 2014)

Fab set I especially like the stairs!
Thanks!


----------



## brickworx (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks! A good place to spend a day.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 19, 2014)

*Like the look of this one... Nice pics n all *


----------



## brickworx (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------



## Lauren444 (Jul 20, 2014)

Love the first shot. Fantastic report and brilliant pictures.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 20, 2014)

Cheers Lauren.


----------

